# Ac /microwave And All Plugs Not Working.



## tgcan

while running the AC in our 30RLS , our daughter noticed the microwave not showing time and all the plugs inside and out not working. We tried to reset the GFI with no luck, Anyone have any answers, we are 4 1/2 hours away from our dealership. Can we use any repairshop that will warrenty Outbacks or do we have to make the trip?


----------



## CamperAndy

When you say you tried to reset the GFI but had no luck, does that mean the GFI was tripped and would not reset or the GFI was fine and you suspect the problem is else where??

You can bring your trailer to any shop that will honor Keystone warranty but most shops will have a long wait time this time of year.

Are any breakers tripping??

If the GFI is tripping and not resetting then make sure to check the outside outlet for water in the outlet.


----------



## tgcan

The GFI is doing Nothing, not tripping , not resetting .we have had no rain in days and at one point over the weekend I had a stereo plugged in outside just no 120 to anything in the trailer


----------



## Ray C

Check your breakers my breakers were missed labled. I had the breaker labled A/C tured off but it was for the micro.


----------



## HootBob

I had a similar problem the other weekend the main beaker tripped and won't reset
I had to turn off all the breakers and start at the top turn on the first breaker wait a minute
then the next breaker wait a minute then turn the next one on and waiting again following this procedure
until all the breakers were on
And evrything was fine then
Maybe this will help you

Don


----------



## Justman

That's odd...

Maybe someone else can confirm, but isn't the microwave and the GFCI on a seperate circuit? Doesn't make sense that they would put something that draws about 12 amps on the same circuit as something that may be called to run a hair dryer at the same time...

Does the AC still run at least?

If you checked all your plugs (interior and exterior) and the GFCI still won't reset, it's more than likely a fuse issue or something else to do with the breaker box.


----------



## Scoutr2

My microwave quit working in the middle of a weekend outing earlier this year. No power to the outlet. It worked Saturday morning- and then it didn't Saturday evening. After a couple days of troubleshooting, and with the help of this forum, I found and fixed the problem. This may or may not help you out.

Unplug the trailer from shore (110V AC) power, then remove the cover on your converter and fuse panel. Wiggle all breakers and all the wires at all the buss bars, then tighten the screws that anchor the wires to the bars. Check for any visible loose wires going to the breakers, as well. Reconnect and tighten them if needed. Replace the cover on the converter, then reconnect the trailer to shore power and see if this fixed the problem.

From the symptoms you describe, it sounds like you may have a loose connection at the main supply line. But it could be deeper.

The only other thing that you could check is where the shore power cord connects inside the trailer. If there is a loose connection there, you won't have any AC power anywhere.

Hope this helps you. It saved me a 160 mile round trip to the dealer. And I would have been PO'ed when all they had to do was something that simple!

Mike


----------



## California Jim

Perhaps Andy can confirm this, but if the GFCI is not doing anything at all (resetting, tripping, etc...) then it would seem that it is not powered, or receiving any power at all.

If you have a history of the AC system working well, then I like the ideas that were just listed: Checking all the breakers and wires in the panel, and checking the main AC cord connection.

Of course this is after just plain re-setting the AC breakers in the main panel.


----------



## tgcan

We called the dealership and they were stumped , so I am thinking that we will get an electrition friend to look it over with all the info that I have received with this forum before we haul the trailer back to the dealership. Hopefully all it is is a loose wire I don't want to lose a minute of camping I love that trailer!


----------



## s'more

Another possibility, is that Gilligan might have been in a hurry and not sufficiently tightened the set screws on the back of the gfci where the wire(s) connect.

Unplug from shore power, take off the gfci cover, loosen the screws holding the gfci to the junction box, and pull the gfci straight out of the box. Make sure all of the wires are firmly attached to the gfci set screws.

Sometimes, wires make contact well enough to work for a while, but with use, the miniscule expansion and contraction of the conductor can cause the connection to become looser. Not to mention all that bouncing down the road.

You probably won't need to disconnect any wires since, you're primarily just checking the connections, but if you do disconnect, keep track of what was connected where. GFCI's must be properly connected to "line" and "load" connection, as well as proper polarity to work properly. 
Line = black supply wire (hot).
Load = black wire leaving the gfci receptacle, and taking power to the other receptacles downstream.
Line neutral = white wire, coming out of the same plastic "romex" sheath with the hot wire.
Load neutral = white wire, in the same plastic "romex" sheath with the black "load" wire.

Black wires connect to gold colored screws
Black "Hot" wire to gold "line" screw
Black "load" wire to gold "load" screw

White wires connect to silver colored screws
White wire from romex with "Hot" wire, to "line" neutral connection.
White wire from romex with black "load" wire, to "load" neutral connection.

It is also possible that you have a bad gfci receptacle. A new one would be $10 - $12, and is relatively easy to replace - if you have a tester and/or can keep track of the "Hot" wire for reconnection.

Good Luck


----------



## tgcan

We tried a new GFI and still no trip or power, we are going to try locating any loose wires next


----------



## s'more

This is very basic, but sometimes we look for the tough fix when it's actually a simple fix right under our nose, so I'll mention it just in case.

Sometimes a circuit breaker is hard to tell when it's in the tripped position. Double check that all circuit breakers are in the "on" position.

I've also seen instances where people do not reset a tripped circuit breaker properly. If a breaker has tripped, it must be pushed completely to the "off" position until it clicks, then turn back to "on."

Most gfci brands will not reset unless there is power to it first. Make sure you are 1> plugged in to shore power, and 2> circuit breakers are all "on", then 3> press the reset button on the gfci.


----------



## N7OQ

On my trailer I have a dedicated line to the Microwave so if it is the microwave only that does not work, then the problem has to be from the AC Buss to the socket. Have you tried something in the socket like a lamp just to make sure it is not the Microwave. There are fused in the microwave that can blow.

If you know how to use a multimeter than check the voltage from the circuit breaker to neutral buss. Look at the wire coming out if the circuit breaker , make sure it is tight and check the neutral buss where all the white wires are landed and make sure none have come out and all are tight.

Good luck


----------



## tgcan

Well we scooted up to the lake lasr night with an electrition friend and he has narrowed it down to the 30 amp plug itself, so we are changing that today and we will have to see what happens next. Hopefully not a trip into the repair shop as they are 4 1/2 hours away.


----------



## tgcan

We Are still stuck.The electrical issue was a loose ground wire , and that got the power restored,but all the gfi plugs are not working still. Replaced the GFI with a new one and tried again. Nope! all the wires test normal and the breaker too, but it still pops every time we turn the breaker on. We are starting to get a bit antsy as this is our first trailer and there have been a couple of issues


----------



## CamperAndy

It is not too much work as there are only 5 or 6 outlets but you should pull all the outlets and ring out the wire to see where the short is. It sounds like you have a staple into one of your wires.

With all of the outlets out except for the GFI you should be able to reset it. Then go to each outlet and find which one has power (from the GFI). Power down and then connect that outlet and then power back up. Doing this until you have them all connected or you find the short (it will trip the GFI)


----------



## tgcan

Thank you we will try that today as we are scooting back up to the lake again with an electrition friend, He will try to find the short and his payment will be a great steak dinner, wish us luck.


----------

